# Pico mod auto firing



## Slick (6/11/16)

Hey guys,need help please,just bought a used Pico mod today and it was working fine for half a day but suddenly when I fired the button it just didn't stop firing,i tried firing 5 times to switch it off but never succeed so I took the battery cell out,put it back again and on the 1st try it did the same thing,3rd time same thing on the 1st try so just took the cell out and dismantled the kit,is this a case of auto firing and also what should I do? Please advise,thanks in advance


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,need help please,just bought a used Pico mod today and it was working fine for half a day but suddenly when I fired the button it just didn't stop firing,i tried firing 5 times to switch it off but never succeed so I took the battery cell out,put it back again and on the 1st try it did the same thing,3rd time same thing on the 1st try so just took the cell out and dismantled the kit,is this a case of auto firing and also what should I do? Please advise,thanks in advance


Update the firmware. Head over to eleafs site and download the latest firmware and see if that works for you.


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Update the firmware. Head over to eleafs site and download the latest firmware and see if that works for you.


The previous owner did upgrade the software before I bought it


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

Can it be the firmware or the tesiyi battery?


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> Hey guys,need help please,just bought a used Pico mod today and it was working fine for half a day but suddenly when I fired the button it just didn't stop firing,i tried firing 5 times to switch it off but never succeed so I took the battery cell out,put it back again and on the 1st try it did the same thing,3rd time same thing on the 1st try so just took the cell out and dismantled the kit,is this a case of auto firing and also what should I do? Please advise,thanks in advance


With the battery out, press the fire button and see if it has lost its "clickyness".
If yes then the micro switch inside is worn out and needs replacing, a fiddly job involving disassembly and a soldering iron, new switches are R6 odd from an electronics place like Mantech or Yebo electronics.
Its usually a 6mmx6mm micro switch but it needs to be opened up to verify.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> Can it be the firmware or the tesiyi battery?


Very unlikely, sounds like a hardware problem, never a battery... in a regulated mod.


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

blujeenz said:


> With the battery out, press the fire button and see if it has lost its "clickyness".
> If yes then the micro switch inside is worn out and needs replacing, a fiddly job involving disassembly and a soldering iron, new switches are R6 odd from an electronics place like Mantech or Yebo electronics.
> Its usually a 6mmx6mm micro switch but it needs to be opened up to verify.


It's still clicking perfectly I know because I had a Pico before,this 1 is just under 3months old


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

It scared the crap outa me especially after seeing the videos few days ago of how some mods blew up in people's hands or pockets,i have emailed the vendor where it was purchased so hopefully they will sort it out or replace it

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> It's still clicking perfectly I know because I had a Pico before,this 1 is just under 3months old


Okay, usually when those tactile switches let go, they lose their clickness first.


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

My 1st used mod ,I should have spent more for a brand new 1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> My 1st used mod ,I should have spent more for a brand new 1



Yeah bud becareful buying used mods unless its from a reputable ecigssa member or a personal friend.

I learnt that the hard way myself.
Hope the guy is honest enough and sorts you out bud.


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yeah bud becareful buying used mods unless its from a reputable ecigssa member or a personal friend.
> 
> I learnt that the hard way myself.
> Hope the guy is honest enough and sorts you out bud.


I don't want to blame him,maybe when he had it it never have this problem,but he did send a pic of the receipt so I'm just waiting to see if the vendor can help me out,otherwise it's money down the drain.i never thought a Pico would have this problem,they were so reliable,did anyone else have this problem with their Pico?


----------



## Clouds4Days (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> I don't want to blame him,maybe when he had it it never have this problem,but he did send a pic of the receipt so I'm just waiting to see if the vendor can help me out,otherwise it's money down the drain.i never thought a Pico would have this problem,they were so reliable,did anyone else have this problem with their Pico?



First time i hear of a pico autofiring.
I dont wanna sound like im stirring the pot but i highly doubt it only started autofiring now since you bought it.


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> First time i hear of a pico autofiring.
> I dont wanna sound like im stirring the pot but i highly doubt it only started autofiring now since you bought it.





Clouds4Days said:


> First time i hear of a pico autofiring.
> I dont wanna sound like im stirring the pot but i highly doubt it only started autofiring now since you bought it.


I bought it from someone on this forum,lets give him the benefit of the doubt,he was a good guy!
But seriously never buying a used mod again,ever!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (6/11/16)

Google found this regarding Pico auto firing, maybe work through the page to see if any comments resolve your issue.
http://vapingunderground.com/threads/pico-auto-firing.260473/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/16)

Redo the firmware, it may work


----------



## Slick (6/11/16)

daniel craig said:


> Redo the firmware, it may work


Honestly I don't know how to do that stuff,im not a computer friendly kind of a guy,so when the seller told me he will do the upgrade I said fine,go ahead,im just going to wait and see what the vendor has to say,wil keep you guys updated,thanks for all the help and advice! Awesome forum


----------



## daniel craig (6/11/16)

Slick said:


> Honestly I don't know how to do that stuff,im not a computer friendly kind of a guy,so when the seller told me he will do the upgrade I said fine,go ahead,im just going to wait and see what the vendor has to say,wil keep you guys updated,thanks for all the help and advice! Awesome forum


1. Head over to www.eleafworld.com/softwares-for-istick-pico/

2. Scroll down a bit and you'll see a button type of thing that says "iStick Pico for windows" click it and your download will begin.

3. Extract the .zip file which you have downloaded.

4. Inside the extracted folder you should see 3 files. Open up the file called "UpdateEleaf".

5. Switch off the mod.

6. Connect the mod via usb cable to the computer.

7. Your program which you have opened should display the device name, current firmware version and hardware version. Click the button "Update"

8. You should see a new window opening up displaying a few files. Select the file named "iStick_Pico_V1.03.bin 

9. A message will display "update successful".

10. Click exit.

11. Disconnect you mod. Your mod is now updated.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2 | Useful 2


----------



## KB_314 (9/11/16)

Slick said:


> My 1st used mod ,I should have spent more for a brand new 1



I have thrown away 2 picos with the same problem. On mine, when it auto fired the display went a bit wonky. But it's very dodgy to sell a mod like that - this is a problem that once experienced, doesn't go away and once it happens once, it happens regularly. Hard to believe the seller didn't know about it. Since the picos, which I bought brand new, I've decided not to waste my money on those types of mods. You get what you pay for in the end. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

